# Processors near Bwk or Jesup GA



## moose266 (Feb 20, 2011)

I am looking for a processor who does summer sausage.  I have not found anyone who does it around here in Jesup and Brunswick but I would like to know if yall know of anyone around here who does summer sausage.


----------



## HOBO (Feb 20, 2011)

*Summer Sausage*

*MOOSE266*

I live in Brunswick....  I had six deer processed this year....  Two were processed at "Sterling Wild Game Processing" north-west of Brunswick and the other four were processed at Wainright & Son, a few miles south of Nahunta (plant phone: 912-462-5593).....

Sterling Wild Game makes good stuff but they are real slow....  My first deer took 10 days and the other took 14 days....  While your meat awaits to be processed it remains in the cooler that you brought it in....

All Wainright's processed meats are delicious,,,,, the turn-around time is fast (usually just 1-2 days)....

Wainright makes excellent summer sausage however there is 40 pound minimum for this option....

Their smoked venison sausage is the best I've ever eaten and you can get it either hot or mild......  I love'em both!!!

Wainright's will get all my business next year!!!

-----------<" ){{{{{><


----------



## Wes (Feb 20, 2011)

My web site database shows a total of 11 processors for Region 7, 4 of which are hog and deer processors. You will have to call each to find out who makes the sausage (or just go to Wainrights). Please let us know what you find out.  Its against the forum rules to list my website, but there are references to it in this forum and the spot and stalk for hogs forum.


----------



## moose266 (Feb 20, 2011)

HOBO said:


> *MOOSE266*
> 
> I live in Brunswick....  I had six deer processed this year....  Two were processed at "Sterling Wild Game Processing" north-west of Brunswick and the other four were processed at Wainright & Son, a few miles south of Nahunta (plant phone: 912-462-5593).....
> 
> ...



I agree with you about Sterling WG processing.  They are too slow and do not have a very clean shop.  Does not impress me but I will try Wainrights for summer sausage next time.


----------



## moose266 (Feb 20, 2011)

And any idea how much 40 lbs of SS would be?


----------



## John5 (Dec 3, 2011)

I took my deer this year to a place called Kville deer processing. It was a new place. They made the best fresh sausage that I ever eat. I was kinda upset when I found out they didnt make smoke sausage though. I think it only took like 2 days before it was ready.


----------

